# SR20 or RB25



## grymKnt (Jul 19, 2005)

I have an 89 S13 240sx with the stock Ka24 SOHC. I have been looking around trying to decide which swap I should do. Unfortunatly I am not made of money, so price is major deciding factor. I am willing to pay out however much I need to get what I want. What would be the best way to get my S13 to 300hp on pump gas and a daily driver? I want all the power and speed I can get without losing to much of the daily drivability. I have big plans for the car but I am patient enough to do it right. Any help you guys can give would be very much appriciated. 

P.S. If anyone knows how I can get my hands on a JDM Skyline I might just have to scrap the S13 for the ultimate.


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

not to open the skyline can of worms, but do some searching, youll see.... the legal way is either $20000 or whatever motorex or rbmotoring are asking (they are the cheapest) for the conversion.. and a 2 year waiting period... and i think i heard something about motorex going bankrupt?

or ... you can go thru another registered importer/ICI .. but they will be more expensive, and youll probably have to bring a few skylines for crash data
.... that wait could also be about 2 years

or (im not saying do this) you can live in texas or florida, or some other car-friendly state, bring in the car as parts put it back together and do some shady registering .... but if you get caught your car will probably get cut in half

or the legal/grey area way... put r32>s13 r33>s14 headlights, taillights body mods, and an RB engine in an american 240sx... if you want to go all the way, a skyline dash could probably be made to fit (with a RHD conversion)
thats probably your cheapest way.... no, its not a *real* skyline, but it really looks close (and weighs less) .... if you have a bunch of extra cash, you could do the skyline AWD drivetrain... 


to your original question, the cheapest way would probably be to stick a turbo on your KA... but ive been spoiled by japanese parts, i dont know what it would be to get all the new/used stuff in the states (SS autochrome have apparently cleaned up their act on most of their stuff, really cheap... i still wouldnt use one of their turbos, but manifolds and other stuff.. if youre going for cheap, you cant beat their new prices)

ALSO, if yorue quick, theres a few T3 flanged KA24E manifolds on ebay right now for about $300 .. if you wat to go that route




grymKnt said:


> I have an 89 S13 240sx with the stock Ka24 SOHC. I have been looking around trying to decide which swap I should do. Unfortunatly I am not made of money, so price is major deciding factor. I am willing to pay out however much I need to get what I want. What would be the best way to get my S13 to 300hp on pump gas and a daily driver? I want all the power and speed I can get without losing to much of the daily drivability. I have big plans for the car but I am patient enough to do it right. Any help you guys can give would be very much appriciated.
> 
> P.S. If anyone knows how I can get my hands on a JDM Skyline I might just have to scrap the S13 for the ultimate.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

tyrannix said:


> not to open the skyline can of worms, but do some searching, youll see.... the legal way is either $20000 or whatever motorex or rbmotoring are asking (they are the cheapest) for the conversion.. and a 2 year waiting period... and i think i heard something about motorex going bankrupt?
> 
> or ... you can go thru another registered importer/ICI .. but they will be more expensive, and youll probably have to bring a few skylines for crash data
> .... that wait could also be about 2 years
> ...



Actually, my contacts have told me that the D.O.T. is not allowing Motorex to import anymore automobiles, until further notice. THis is just what I've been told.


----------



## grymKnt (Jul 19, 2005)

I have been looking for a turbo kit for my ka24. Unforunatly no one makes one for the single overhead cam SOHC. So would it be cheaper to find someone to make one custom, or just do the engine swap. 
As far as the skyline goes If it looks like a skyline, has the motor of a skyline, would it not in fact be a skyline at least to the highway patrol and cops. And since I am moving to Nevada where in most counties there is no smog who could tell if its registered as a 240sx yet really is a skyline.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

grymKnt said:


> I have been looking for a turbo kit for my ka24. Unforunatly no one makes one for the single overhead cam SOHC. So would it be cheaper to find someone to make one custom, or just do the engine swap.
> As far as the skyline goes If it looks like a skyline, has the motor of a skyline, would it not in fact be a skyline at least to the highway patrol and cops. And since I am moving to Nevada where in most counties there is no smog who could tell if its registered as a 240sx yet really is a skyline.


 there are sites out there for the SOHC you just gotta search man. google it or something if you still can't find any hit up this website and search there clickster 
good luck man

Don


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

well, ill reiterate a couple things, theres a few SOHC manifolds on ebay right now for around $300 (i almost got one, but im only about 2 weeks away from my rebuilt CA install..... and i already have an equal length t28 flanged manifold, GTIr t28 turbo, and full exhaust to match... so it wouldnt be cost/beneficial for me now)

and as far as the law goes, if the actual VIN on the frame (and door, and dash) are 240sx, and the title says 240sx, and its insured as a 240sx.... then you dont really have much to worry about, except getting those darn R body lights to fit on an S body

i live in cali, just south of carson city (nevada) ... but i have Mass plates on my cars, so i dont worry about smogging anything...... just make sure you have something that looks like a cat on there when you get inspected



grymKnt said:


> I have been looking for a turbo kit for my ka24. Unforunatly no one makes one for the single overhead cam SOHC. So would it be cheaper to find someone to make one custom, or just do the engine swap.
> As far as the skyline goes If it looks like a skyline, has the motor of a skyline, would it not in fact be a skyline at least to the highway patrol and cops. And since I am moving to Nevada where in most counties there is no smog who could tell if its registered as a 240sx yet really is a skyline.


----------



## luka (May 3, 2005)

I don't know about the US but here in Canada any car over the age of 15 years or something like that is considered a "classic" and can be registered / insured under a special policy. saying that, all the older R32's are now being shipped over here by a bunch of importers. This is the same policy that all those hot rod / kit car guys use.

I'm sure the US must have something simliar.. how else do all those guys with the restored hot rods get them on the road?


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

The problem w/ registering your car as a "classic" is you can only put a certain amount of miles on it per year. I'm not exactly sure what the amount is, but I know it's not much. So if you were to register your car as a classic, you wouldn't exactly have a daily driver.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

grymKnt said:


> I have an 89 S13 240sx with the stock Ka24 SOHC. I have been looking around trying to decide which swap I should do. Unfortunatly I am not made of money, so price is major deciding factor. I am willing to pay out however much I need to get what I want. What would be the best way to get my S13 to 300hp on pump gas and a daily driver? I want all the power and speed I can get without losing to much of the daily drivability. I have big plans for the car but I am patient enough to do it right. Any help you guys can give would be very much appriciated.
> 
> P.S. If anyone knows how I can get my hands on a JDM Skyline I might just have to scrap the S13 for the ultimate.


well back to his original question about the swap desicion...
The SR would problably be your choice for bargine if your only picking between an SR and an RB25.. an RB20 is much cheaper... but not as nice as an RB25...
plus the SR seriously DROPS RIGHT IN and there are so many parts for the SR than the RB... trust me i have an RB and i wanna do the swap soon so i look around for 240 parts that fit with an RB.. cant find squat and everything needs 2 be cutom fabricated (always expensive) or put together piece by piece..... but the amount of stuff for the SR is astounding.
But if you really on a budget you can turbo you SOHC...that sucks swap it with a newer KA lol...
shit ill sell you mine if i evr get on with the swap


----------



## grymKnt (Jul 19, 2005)

Seeing that I can turbo the SOHC. That is an option. The only problem i have is that my S13 is an automatic. Would the best choice for me to get a JDM front clip or motor/tranny set with a manual tranny. Since I want to change the tranny as well. Or would it still be best to just trubo my SOHC and get a manual tranny by itself to install. 
Any one know where I can get a AWD front clip of a skyline to do a swap. Wouldn't that be cool AWD 240sx. Man that car would eat up the twists and turns on highway 88.


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

Maybe a newer usdm engine tranny would suit. Would that be an option for you? The only thing is that you would have to purchase the newer powertrain and then pay for the turbo stuff aswell. Am I correct?


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=97430

If you want an idea of a good SOHC build, then have a looksie at mine. Mine will give you an idea of some of the parts that are out there for it.

Out of all the options available for this vehicle, I chose to maintain the SOHC status.


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

Man that is fricking sweet, I like the whole set up. I want to see some pics when it is done, that is really an inspiration. Nice job


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

the thing about mileage on a car... (im not implying anything) when you do a gauge cluster swap, theres a different odometer on the car... and it only takes a few minutes to swap (to make it even faster, i reccommend a quick removable steering wheel hub... it makes it so much easier to work in there)




240luvr said:


> The problem w/ registering your car as a "classic" is you can only put a certain amount of miles on it per year. I'm not exactly sure what the amount is, but I know it's not much. So if you were to register your car as a classic, you wouldn't exactly have a daily driver.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

grymKnt said:


> Seeing that I can turbo the SOHC. That is an option. The only problem i have is that my S13 is an automatic. Would the best choice for me to get a JDM front clip or motor/tranny set with a manual tranny. Since I want to change the tranny as well. Or would it still be best to just trubo my SOHC and get a manual tranny by itself to install.
> Any one know where I can get a AWD front clip of a skyline to do a swap. Wouldn't that be cool AWD 240sx. Man that car would eat up the twists and turns on highway 88.


lol u and 40 other ppl want a AWD 240.. its not easy and not cheap 
AT ALL 
very expensive and nothing but custom everything.
and the only AWD skyline front clip would be a GT-R.. ur lookin at like 6 grand EASY just for the RB26


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> lol u and 40 other ppl want a AWD 240.. its not easy and not cheap
> AT ALL
> very expensive and nothing but custom everything.
> and the only AWD skyline front clip would be a GT-R.. ur lookin at like 6 grand EASY just for the RB26


Of course it's not cheap! Signal aborted their project AWD 240. And if Signal aborted, it's F*king expensive! I mean, they put V-mounts in everything.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> Of course it's not cheap! Signal aborted their project AWD 240. And if Signal aborted, it's F*king expensive! I mean, they put V-mounts in everything.


LMAO exacly!!!
wooow they aborted it because it was 2 expensive?!?!?!?!?!
OMG!!! lol i didnt think it was THAT much!! hahah lol


----------



## captdramamine (Oct 7, 2005)

or (im not saying do this) you can live in texas or florida, or some other car-friendly state, bring in the car as parts put it back together and do some shady registering .... but if you get caught your car will probably get cut in half


something that Noble does to get their supercars to the U.S. is ship the car and drivetrain seperate and register it as a "kit car"


----------



## nismo 240sx21 (May 1, 2005)

*check it*

check this sight for importing a sweet skyline 
http://www.monkys.jp/e


----------

